# lamiglas surf king rods



## Finny (Aug 20, 2006)

I've read the boards posts and have seen
some negative feed back on Tica rods.I haven't
read anything on the Surf Kings. Tsunami sounds like an infomercul ,Okuma they made the spinner
that broke down on me so I don't want on of 
those. That leaves me with OM or Surf King for
a new surf pole for soakin bait with 5-8 ozs.
with the jigmaster and the 309.
Any thoughts on the Surf King series?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Not to throw a monkey wrench into the works here, but I believe the problems with the Ticas concerned the guides. Can someone else here confirm that the guide problem has been taken care of by using Fuji's on the rods now? Don't know much about the Surf Kings, but have heard nothing but good about Lamiglass in general and the OM's. Assuming Tica's problems are fixed, I'd look at a couple of things. First, which rod is available locally? Second, assuming all else is equal, what is the price? I.e.: If you have a problem with the rod, can you take it back, or do you have to mail it out. Sometimes, a few extra bucks are worth getting local service. When I had a huge ray snap my Tsunami boat rod in half, I took it back to Wally world and they replaced it with no questions asked. (Not a good commercial for Tsunami). Being able to get it repaired/replaced on the spot may salvage a day of fishing.


----------



## CraigG (Sep 25, 2006)

Have you considered a Daiwa Emblem? They have a new model (EM-ES 1202XHFB). It's 12' and tosses 5 to 8 oz. I have an OM 3-6oz and Emblem 4-7oz. and much prefer the Emblem. Better bite detection and it feels like a rod in my hand rather than a club. Check 'em out before you make a purchase.


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

I have two casting Surf King rods I use for chunking bait. So far I like them for their sensitive tip action even though the rods are rated medium heavy action.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Between the Lami and the Ocean Master. My preference is the OM. But We use heavier payloads down here. OM does use fuji componets. The Surf King is built off shore for Lamiglas I have heard very good things about them. That rod was built for for the Northeast where the OM Heavy was built for Hatteras.


----------

